# Copper sure got his fish oil yesterday



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I went fishing yesterday and brought Copper two horny heads home. They are little (4") fish and he sure did eat them fast!

I was planning on putting them in a feed tub to see if he wanted to play with them like Tucker and Daisy, but they barely made it off the stringer before they were sushi.:doh:

He also got to eat the "leftovers" while I was cleaning my trout. I quit giving them to him after about the 5th one because I was worried they might trigger pancreatitis. I am a worry wart. He is fine this morning and is ready for me to go back fishing and take him this time. There were too many people on the creek yesterday and they don't like him swimming where they are fishing. I'll find a secluded area this weekend and take him with me.: The cold water does seem to adversely affect his arthritis. Any one know if he should stay out of cold water?????


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm happy you got Copper some fish, funny how they didn't make it to the feed tub.  You need to sneak them in when he isn't looking 

How long is he in the water? If it's just a short dip I don't see a problem but continued exposure to the cold isn't the best for our arthritic old fellows.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Copper knows what's good for him


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sounds like Copper enjoyed his treat.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We went to the creek to cool off today and Copper was sweetly given a whole trout by a nice man. Later he found a little bait fish on the bank. It had only been sitting in the sun a few hours so he thought it was very yummy. Sort of like fish jerky it seems.:doh:

And to think the lady near me said "Be careful, don't let him roll in that"............


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy got a free whole trout a few weeks ago too, yummy !! Did Copper eat it? All of it? Daisy just ate the head, the guy was so impressed he took pictures :bowl:

Yay for Copper


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He just about inhaled the thing. No wastage with my old guy.

You have to be careful if you catch one while he is around because he has no patience with you taking if off the hook - or the stringer for that matter.

I thought I could put the two I caught yesterday (yes - that is 3 times in 5 days for fishing) in the feed tub, but they had died on the 2 mile trip home and were just floaters. He seemed confused so I just handed them to him.

Maybe he doesn't take after Daisy and Tucker after all.:uhoh:

5 days, 5 horny heads, 1 whole trout, 6 trout heads and "other parts" and one bream. The old fellow is full of fish oil and "things" now.:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Copper is getting in some fine dining on his vacation.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Sounds like Copper is getting in some fine dining on his vacation.


the best part is - this is just our "normal" life.:

I work part time, am off on Wednesdays and we live in the foothills 2 miles from a trout stream. Oh yeah, on 7 acres next to 2000+ acres of game management land.

Go on, threaten to shoot me now but I've your pictures too and life ain't bad up north either.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like Copper certainly gets his fill of fish  We need to head up north to get to a decent trout stream, love to catch those wild brookies! Around here its mostly Largemouth bass I go after and they get pretty darn big. Tucker just likes to catch his fish and carry them around in his mouth, he has never eaten a raw one, but he gets trout cooked for him up north, spoiled boy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Tucker just likes to catch his fish and carry them around in his mouth, he has never eaten a raw one, but he gets trout cooked for him up north, spoiled boy


it is very evident in your turtle, frog and fish pics that tucker does have a soft mouth.

Copper "sort of" carries them around in his mouth for two seconds.:doh:


----------

